

Success in startups takes time. It's a long, long road. - jaf12duke
http://www.humbledmba.com/go-big-or-go-home

======
not_chriscohoat
Awesome, this is extremely relevant. I've been working with my other co-
founder since mid-2009. I've since graduated, lived in China for 4 months,
turned down multiple Master's programs, gotten married, and turned down job
offers both in the US and abroad. All because of the reasons he mentioned...it
may be difficult, but the alternatives are surely not for me.

And there's no stressing how difficult it is...emotionally, physically. 100
hour weeks, not sleeping for days before a launch, being away from family,
etc. My wife lives 8000 miles away and if I wasn't working on a start-up we
could be in the same place. But at the end of the day, I wouldn't change a
single thing. I love what I do.

------
arnklint
Really inspiring post. Motivation persistence seems really important in the
long run. You sometime will loose your motivation, but as long as you keep
doing it, your chances to succeed increases.

------
ChuckMcM
So true. If you focus on the payday you lose, if you focus on the product you
_might_ win. The only way to win every time is to relish in the journey.

------
Mamajune
I believe it. It's epic. June@ourtownzip.com founder

